
I'll lose my job because I'm a mom but you might lose your life - rloewenherz
https://rachelgoestomarket.com/ill-lose-my-job-because-im-a-mom-but-you-might-lose-your-life/
======
brodouevencode
> I arguably have more financial impact on my company because I work on new
> product ideas and go-to-market strategy — and I’m really good at what I do.

Quality marketing staff are a dime a dozen. Quality software engineers are
not.

~~~
rloewenherz
I totally agree that it’s challenging to find great software engineers - and
believe me, I have great respect for the impact they have in an organization
(after all I’m married to @dwlz).

But to me, the bigger concern here is that when you look at the broader issue,
which extends to non-tech careers - like healthcare workers fighting COVID-19
- you end up with a lot of women and moms who are having to make some pretty
scary choices about priorities (TLDR, just skip to the last section of the
article). And those choices impact society in a much bigger way.

